# Why no pain at night?



## Cranium (Feb 6, 2003)

I've been struggling with IBS-D for over 20 years now along with the usual severe pain and cramping. However, never once in those years have I been awaken by pain or cramps once I fall asleep at night. If I awake briefly during the night there is no pain. When I first get up in the morning there is no pain right away then until I've been awake an hour or so and the whole day of cramps starts all over again. Anyone here have the same experience? And if so has a doctor given you an explanation for this? I just can't help but think that the answers to this question may contain answers to the whole unsolved mystery of the cause of IBS. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## WaveyR (Jul 22, 2002)

I think its just because your digestive system shuts down when you sleep. Its the sudden peristalsis which hurts - this only happens when you are digesting food. If you take enough immodium to stop all digestion, it usually stops the pain as well.I'm not sure about this, but I think its right.Wavey


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The colon has times when it is more active and less active.It is least active when you are asleep.It wakes up around the time you wake up to a little bit afterward and is 3X more active then during the middle of your sleep. It gets more active again after each meal.Many with IBS seem to have symptoms during times when the colon is more active. In the morning, and after meals.K.


----------



## Godsent316 (Sep 9, 2002)

I don't know, usually when I wake up in the night it's BECAUSE of the pain... it isn't frequent, but usually..y eah


----------



## KatieB (Feb 10, 2003)

If I don't have a BM by 11 at night, I'm not going to. For some reason, it's only gas late at night. It's a nice break, but sucks for my boyfriend.


----------

